# Attention small business owners!



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I realize this will seem a little odd, people who know me will vouch for me though...

I usually have some free time on my hands (sometimes lots!), I am interested in learning something new. I work offshore (10+years) and I have lots of experience in many things that are hands on. I work with electronics, hydraulics, fiber optics and all things mechanic. I am willing to work for you for expenses like mileage and educational costs plus whatever you consider fair to learn a trade or several more trades for that matter in exchange for experience and possibly a future position in your company should I decide to move on from my current career or should an event happen that would hasten the decision for me. I realize that there may be expenses like workman's comp or the like to have me work for you and we could iron those details out. I would rather not have to pay to work for you but I also understand that there is an investment in my own future that would have to be made. 

Maybe there is a particular need in your business that you just can't find someone to fill. Maybe that would require some special training? I am willing to work with you to get that training to help your business succeed, which will also solidify my value to you and my own future. I am not dependent on any offer for my livelihood, I am not looking for 100% full time employment, but rather an opportunity to learn something new and consider a future that is yet to be determined. 

I am dependable, willing, able and trustworthy. Crystal clean driving record and a 100% clean back ground. I don't smoke or use drugs. I have a dependable vehicle.

I am interested in learning inspection, safety, welding, security, roofing, ship building, road construction, plant maintenance..... anything that requires a certification and fills a need, I am not interested in sales. You have a void that needs filling, I have an eagerness to find those voids to become successful at filling them. 

My experience includes (outside of the oil field) plumbing, home repair, water softeners, land survey, offshore survey, machine shop work, heavy machinery; trenchers, fork lifts, bob cats, front end loaders and tractors. Not to mention the several jobs and hobbies that I have forgotten from jewelry repair to solid surface counter top installation to cooking for my family and friends. 

I believe that .....“A man should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.” 


If any part of this rings a chord with you shoot me a PM and lets talk.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wish I had a business or a place to tell you where to go, but don't sell yourself short on sales. That was one hellofa pitch about you. You sound young enough to find something that you will enjoy....best of luck to you and keep going for it!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for that.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave, if I were you I'd go work with Tom, OldFlathead. If for nothing else just to learn from him. Great guy.


----------

